# Tripp Trapp with no harness...



## kayabrink (Apr 19, 2005)

Someone just lent me a tripp trapp to use for dd- she's 9 mo. The thing is, it's just the seat- there isn't that baby adaptor thing that makes the back go higher. Not only this, but there is no harness at all. So, I was wondering if I could buy just the harness? The baby adaptor thingy is 80$- I can not afford to buy that. Would the seat be safe with just the regular harness (assuming I can find one and that I can afford it).
Thanks for your input!


----------



## marisa724 (Oct 31, 2003)

If your baby is at all chunky she may not even fit in the baby adaptor. We received one as a gift when my son was several months old already and probably 28-30 lbs -- we managed to get him into the baby seat somehow but thought we might need the Jaws of Life to get him out!

I think that the harness should keep your baby fairly safe if she's steady sitting up on her own otherwise. I'm pretty sure my DS couldn't have been any older than that when we got the chair and we were obligated to use it with the harness only.

Have you called the company about buying a replacement harness? That's where I'd start.


----------



## Katrinaquerida (Mar 24, 2008)

I never had the baby adaptor, and all my kids used them with no problem. I actually emailed the company and asked for a harness and they sent me one for free! I would try that route first! BTW I LOVE the tripptrapp, we have 2 and the one I needed a harness for was mine when I was a baby - still use it every day!


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

The baby adapter is purely for the american market. Here you can't even get them. Not that it is needed anyway. Use the wooden bar that goes around the waist, then just a leather strap going between the legs. We took that off when the kids were maybe 18 months - old enough to get up/down the tripp trapp themselves. They still use them everyday. Great chairs.


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

We have 2 Tripp Trapps--one American market one and a German market one. Neither one has a "high back" adapter. The American one has a plastic rail that snaps on and a harness. The German one has a wooden rail and leather strap like the PP mentioned. Personally we only used the rails and rarely used the harness. It's doesn't really tighten or ride properly on the child so I think it's more of a danger than anything else. I really like the rails though.


----------



## rabbitmum (Jan 25, 2007)

I have often used an ordinary belt or scarf to help support a baby when using a Tripp Trapp chair without the wooden "front". I just tied it around the baby's waist and included one of the "rungs" of the back. It worked fine! Provided it was "big" baby who could sit by her-/himself, of course.


----------



## tessie (Dec 6, 2006)

If you a get hold of a traditional style pair of walking reins you can usually adapt these to fit a tripp trapp chair. Otherwise you can often pick up a tripp trapp harness second hand on ebay.


----------



## kayabrink (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. My (French) husband laughed at me when I discussed this with him, and accused me of having a "typical North American obsession with safety- I bet that doesn't even exist in Europe". So yeah, now that I've been talked down a bit I'm seeing how I could just use a scarf or short wrap to tie her on (duh)







. I did email the company, but haven't received a reply yet.
I just realized it's also missing the foot rest. Doesn't really matter for now, dd rests her whole legs on the chair. And I hope to get dh to rig a footrest for later.


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

I'd definitely get a footrest...one of the great things about the Tripp Trapp is that the child's legs aren't dangles. Makes them much more likely to sit through a meal!


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

totally OT...

... but can i say how much i have enjoyed just seeing the title here.

i had to google what trip trapps were.

but every time i read the thread title i am filled with warmth and fuzzies coz i recall my favourite book from childhood - heidi and my favourite movie from childhood - sound of music.


----------

